# Hilfe für Druckerkauf

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mal wieder soweit, in meinem All in One Tintenstrahldrucker Lexmark X2250 ist die Patrone eingetrocknet.

Irgendwie passiert mir das immer, wenn Papa Staat die jährliche Abrechnung will.

Da ich jetzt nicht schon wieder den Restwert des Druckers verzehnfachen will durch den Kauf neuer Patronen, kauf ich doch lieber nen neuen.

Also lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich suche einen neuen Drucker der dieses Mal auch unter Linux drucken soll und wäre über den ein oder anderen Tipp glücklich.

Das soll er haben/können:

- Laserdrucker (Toner trocknet nicht ein!)

- schwarzweiß oder falls nicht zu teuer Farbe

- Multifunktionsgerät mit Scanner und Kopierfunktion (da 50% Druck und 50% Kopien)

- gute Linuxunterstützung in Gentoo und evtl. Ubuntu (Laptop)

- geschlossenes Papierfach (damit das Papier nicht vollstaubt)

- toll wäre auch Netzwerkanbindung

So, jetzt verratet mir mal, was ihr so am Laufen habt und ob ihr damit zufrieden seid.

Danke schon mal und schöne Frühlingsgrüße aus dem Schwarzwald!

----------

## manuels

Hab schon mal Propaganda für den Samsung CLP 310 gemacht (billiger Farblaser).

Gibts auch als CLP 315W mit WLAN.

----------

## misterjack

man kann i.d.R. bedenkenlos auch gebrauchte HP-Ware kaufen, hab da nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Treiberunterstützung ist hervorragend. Datenbanken gibts hier: http://www.openprinting.org/printers / http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html

----------

## l3u

Ich hab hier einen Brother MFC 7440N laufen und kann mich nicht beklagen! Ebuilds für die Treiber von Brother hab ich auf b.g.o gestellt. Sogar das Scannen übers Netzwerk funktioniert!

----------

## magicteddy

Moin,

S/W: Kyocera FS1350DN läuft problemlos inkl. Duplex, der Konica Minolta magicolor 2550 macht die Farbe, anscheinend nur noch als Restposten erhältlich.

Beide via LAN angeschlossen, beide würde ich wieder kaufen. Frauchen hat unter Win7 auch nichts zu meckern.

-teddy

----------

## Hilefoks

Moin,

ich kann kein Multifunktionsgerät empfehlen (ich mag diese Geräteklasse auch nicht besonders), aber als günstige Laserdrucker kann ich die SW-Laser von Brother empfehlen. Ich selbst habe z.B. den Brother HL-2150N hier stehen. Den gibt es für ein paar Euro mehr auch mit WLAN.

MfG,

Hilefoks

----------

## l3u

Meine Empfehlung (Brother MFC 7440N) ist übrigens ein Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker, Kopierer, Scanner, Fax) und auch Netzwerkfähig.

----------

## schmidicom

<< Canon i865 mit CUPS und net-print/gutenprint

Anfangs gab es für meinen Drucker noch keine Treiber in der Portagedatenbank deswegen musste ich mit TurboPrint dem CUPS auf die Sprünge helfen.

Aber such dir doch einfach einen aus dieser Liste aus:

http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/p_Supported_Printers.php

Ich machte die Erfahrung das diese gutenprint Treiber ziemlich brauchbar sind.

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

hat etwas länger gedauert aber ich hab jetzt einen gekauft:

Samsung CLX-3185. Ist so ein Multifunitionsfarblaser mit Scanner eingebaut und hat 218 € gekostet (nur USB und ohne Papiereinzug für den Scanner).

Samsung liefert ein Treiberpaket mit (Unterstützung für CUPS und SANE), welches sich auf dem Laptop unter Ubuntu problemlos per Installskript installieren lies. Leider nicht unter gentoo. Hier zeigt das graphische Installationsprogramm unter Gnome ein paar Fehler und anstatt Schrift nicht Rechtecke.

Hab mir das dann genauer angesehen: Es wird für SANE das Backend "xerox_mfp" installiert und für CUPS ist ein PPD dabei, welches leider nicht funktioniert. Es kommt immer der Fehler das ein "rastertosamsungspl" fehlt. Dieses wird aber mit dem Skript auch nur nach /usr/lib64/cups/filter kopiert. Also hab ich das von Hand gemacht und noch per Symlink nach /usr/libexec/cups/filter parallel zu den anderen "rasterto<Hersteller>" Filtern verlinkt. Das Ganze dann noch mit der "rastertosamsungsplc" und jetzt scannt und druckt es. Ich habe auch splix probiert, der liefert wie es aussieht verwendbare PPDs von Vorgängerdruckern, leider nicht die rastertosamsungspl nur eine rastertospl2. Die werde ich aber noch mal versuchen.

Das Druckergebnis ist so gut wie ich das von einem Farblaser erwarte und nicht schlechter als bei dem in der Firma. Zum Ausdruck von Fotos ist die Qualität allerdings nicht ausreichend, aber dessen war ich mir bewusst. Wenn ich Fotos gedruckt will, lass ich die Online oder per Drogerie drucken, das ist sowieso billiger. Das primäre Ziel war ja, dass die Tinten nicht mehr eintrocknen bei meinen 2 Seiten pro Quartal. Die Toner sollen für 1000 Seiten reichen. Das sollte also erstmal reichen. Kompatible Toner kosten der Satz bei Ebay knapp unter 100 €, Originaltoner bei Reichelt 40,35 € (schwarz) und pro Farbe 36,15 €.   

Danke euch für die Tipps!

----------

## dtmaster

Mein Farblaser Samsung CLP-510N macht sich super. Unter linux ist er mit cups + splix sehr schnell eingerichtet.

Hat aber keine Scanner einheit. Ansonsten alles mit Dabei. Duplex etc..

----------

